# New Megadeth Album Title Released



## DXL (Feb 13, 2013)

Megadeth just released the name of their new album to be Super Collider and is set to be released this June under Dave Mustaine's personal record label Tradecraft, so fucking pumped 
http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/news...al_super_collider_as_the_new_album_title.html


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 13, 2013)

I saw the interview he did with Dean Guitars at NAMM 13 and Dave seems genuinely happy, especially with Ellefson and the direction of this record. Just found out about the new record label though. Awesome. 

The only constant. Megadeth.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 13, 2013)

As long as it's better than Thirteen, I'll be happy.


----------



## DXL (Feb 13, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As long as it's better than Thirteen, I'll be happy.



you kidding me? th1r3en was an amazing album, in fact might be one of my favorites by them (well you know behind their first five)


----------



## Vinchester (Feb 13, 2013)

sounds great. I hope it's more like Endgame! 

This line up is really kicking ass! I'm happy to see Dave happy and productive lol. Saw them live twice in Thailand already.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Feb 13, 2013)

Thirteen was super mediocre. I got the impression that they were just putting something out to fulfill their contract with Roadrunner to GTFO of there ASAP. Dave had been talking about how he didn't like being signed with them, and now that they're in total creative control I think the new album will be much better.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Feb 13, 2013)

DXL said:


> you kidding me? th1r3en was an amazing album, in fact might be one of my favorites by them (well you know behind their first five)



I agree with JazzHands,
th1rt3en was awful, I was really disappointed by it

Hopefully on this next one Mustaine won't have 95% of the solos, too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 13, 2013)

DXL said:


> you kidding me? th1r3en was an amazing album



Nope, I'm not. It was a boring, unmemorable, and most likely rushed CD, considering all the re-recorded songs that they used.


----------



## McKay (Feb 13, 2013)

I kinda like that title. 

It's different.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks like Dave countered Blackened Recordings ! Can't wait for the new album!


----------



## AdamMaz (Feb 13, 2013)

Thirteen was meh.


----------



## Bladed-Vaults (Feb 14, 2013)

thirteen had some seriously good highlights. and then a few songs that drug teh highlights down :/

remakes were all very good in particular black swan.

dave is also producing his own stuff in his new Vics garage in arizona. a recording studio he has funded himself. now he has all the say in his albums instead of producers getting on his nerves as is his lifelong hate (read "Mustaine" a few too many times lol)

im stoked as hell to hear what this album will be like. hoepfully broderick can tear our faces off some more


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm curious to hear it, but... One, Super Collider is a rather silly name, although it sounds right in place for an album that could have come out in the 80's, so maybe thats a good sign? Two, After being my 2nd favorite band for years, I've completely fallen out of love with Megadeth to the point where I rarely even put on 'Peace Sells..." anymore, and that album was a HUGE part of developing my love for Metal.
Always hoping for the best with a new 'Deth album, but I got quickly lost interest in the past few albums within a month of listening to them, and even Chris Broderick couldn't save it for me.
Also, will they EVER change their live setlist up?

Ok, enough bitching. Prove me wrong, Mustaine, prove me wrong....


----------



## chopeth (Feb 14, 2013)

Terrible name, I lost faith in Megadeth releasing a good album, didn't like anything after cryptic writings/risk.


----------



## Aztec (Feb 14, 2013)

I hope they step it up big time, Thirteen was so boring for me.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 14, 2013)

Thirteen was a huge disappointment after Endgame.. Very rushed.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Feb 14, 2013)

13 was too clean sounding. 
Needs to actually sound heavy this time.


----------



## 1968 Charger B5 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'll have to agree I thought Thirteen was an awesome album. There has been no album that face down sucked, possibly risk or world needs a hero, but it was nice to have them try something different in my opinion. Honestly I dont care what is said about him, broderick or megadeth, they constantly put out great music.


----------



## I Voyager (Feb 15, 2013)

I really hope this doesn't suck, but I've lost my faith in Megadave as of late, between Th1rt3en being pretty lame, lackluster live performances, and just the usual Mustaine bullshit. I adore Endgame and UA, though, so here's hoping.


----------



## potatohead (Feb 15, 2013)

Looking forward to it, I liked Endgame a lot but thought thirteen was pretty meh.


----------



## ilyti (Feb 15, 2013)

First half of Thirteen was meh, the second half was pretty OK. Still, I only listened to it about three times before I got bored. I don't really hold out much hope for this next one. Dave is past his prime.


----------



## fps (Feb 16, 2013)

They've almost sucked for longer than they were good at this point. I'm not hopeful.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 11, 2013)

So I guess this is the most recent thread related to the topic. Just saw this;

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - MEGADETH: 'Super Collider' Cover Artwork Unveiled; Audio Snippet Of New Song Available

Gotta say, less than impressed with the clip. Feels kinda generic. Also, weird to hear them tuning down to D, I guess Dave finally realized he can't sing those notes anymore.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 11, 2013)

Ralyks said:


> So I guess this is the most recent thread related to the topic. Just saw this;
> 
> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - MEGADETH: 'Super Collider' Cover Artwork Unveiled; Audio Snippet Of New Song Available
> 
> Gotta say, less than impressed with the clip. Feels kinda generic. Also, weird to hear them tuning down to D, I guess Dave finally realized he can't sing those notes anymore.



Man... That was dissapointing. 

I really was hoping for something like Endgame or R.I.P for the preview. 

I still have hope regardless. The artwork I am not too fond of either.


----------



## McKay (Apr 11, 2013)

Ruined by the uninspired, lifeless drumming. I prefer Dave to sing lower, that was a good choice and tuning lower was a good move. These riffs could be cool but the song has no rhythm whatsoever though and massively falls flat.

Cover sucks ass too.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 11, 2013)

The snippet was bad, but nothing compared to that cover art.


----------



## Kwirk (Apr 11, 2013)

Meh, I'm going to hope that it was just a bad snippet. Sounded like it was going into something a little better before it cut off.

I didn't mind Thirteen as much as most people did. Going from the snippet, this sounds like Thirteen part two.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 11, 2013)

Well...

Who wants to listen to Peace Sells?


----------



## ridner (Apr 11, 2013)

making a pouty face isn't metal


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Apr 11, 2013)

Boring as hell sample, but that's what Dave has been releasing lately.
I bet the whole album is that boring, sure hope not.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 11, 2013)

He needs to just disband the group. There isn't any more legitimate anger behind the music which made the old albums amazing, even the more recent ones. The magic is completely gone and replaced by sterile songwriting and production.


----------



## Krullnar (Apr 11, 2013)

I'd listen to a Megadeth/Lou Reed collab.


----------



## Black Mamba (Apr 11, 2013)

Am I the only one that likes the artwork and the snippet?


----------



## wankerness (Apr 11, 2013)

Black Mamba said:


> Am I the only one that likes the artwork and the snippet?



No, I think Dave Mustaine does too.


----------



## Black Mamba (Apr 11, 2013)

^


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 11, 2013)

I actually like the album title. Snippet was pretty meh.

Endgame was a pretty good album. Thirteen had decent moments, but not many. UA has like 2 songs I ever care to listen to. The System Has Failed actually has more good songs on it than any of those.

Something always bugs me about Dave's choice in guitar tone. Maybe it's because I hate Marshalls when anyone other than Satriani is using them (but his Peavey tone was still better). Hopefully Chris has more creative input on this album, though I doubt it will happen. Megadeth has been the Dave Mustaine show for a long time...

Solos have been pretty blah on everything they've done for a while too.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 11, 2013)

groverj3 said:


> Solos have been pretty blah on everything they've done for a while too.



This. I use to love Broderick ever since I heard Jag Panzer's 'Thane to the Throne' album, and thought he would have been perfect for a permanent position in Nevermore (you can make an argument that he was among those responsible for my interest in 7 strings). But he's felt kinda underwhelming since he joined Megadeth.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ralyks said:


> This. I use to love Broderick ever since I heard Jag Panzer's 'Thane to the Throne' album, and thought he would have been perfect for a permanent position in Nevermore (you can make an argument that he was among those responsible for my interest in 7 strings). But he's felt kinda underwhelming since he joined Megadeth.



Whenever Megadeth may be over.

I really, really wonder what he will do next?


----------



## Mehnike (Apr 12, 2013)

Dave is gonna have to pull something incredible out of his ass if he wants to regain my acceptance after that last album.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 12, 2013)

Mehnike said:


> Dave is gonna have to pull something incredible out of his ass if he wants to regain my acceptance after that last album.



I agree. Endgame was a step in the right direction, even though you can tell Dave's vocals were starting to go downhill and the drums were pretty damn boring. 



Xiphos68 said:


> Whenever Megadeth may be over.
> 
> I really, really wonder what he will do next?



Well... Jag Panzer is reuniting next year. Maybe he should join in.


----------



## I Voyager (Apr 12, 2013)

Eh. The combination of tuning down to D (nothing wrong with downtuning, but it doesn't sound like Megadeth) and the current state of Dave's voice just bums me out. Megadeth is done, creatively speaking, as far as I'm concerned. I mean, for all I know the album will actually be really good, but still I've given up pretty much all hope for Megadeth the past couple of years.


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 12, 2013)

Remember when Loomis turned down Megadeth to be the 3rd guitarist..... cmon Loomis please reconsider and blow our minds apart. Or at least thats how I read it.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 12, 2013)

berzerkergang said:


> Remember when Loomis turned down Megadeth to be the 3rd guitarist..... cmon Loomis please reconsider and blow our minds apart.



I am not sure if you are trolling? 

But Loomis tried out for Megadeth when he was 16. He sent a tape to Dave and Dave flew him out. When he arrived, Dave did not know that he was only 16 and then he told him, he would not be able to join. 

That's quite an incredible story. 

Though I do believe Loomis was approached before Broderick was asked.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 12, 2013)

> I didn't wanna have a song called *'God Particle'*, because every village has its idiots, and unfortunately for me, a bunch of them follow me on the Internet.


----------



## ilyti (Apr 12, 2013)

> I'm not really down with a lot of the viewpoints of the newspaper, but I kind of got used to reading it because of the puzzles in it &#8212; 'cause *I love word puzzles; I like to enrich my word power*. And there was a story in there about how *they finally had identified the mass that goes around the molecules and stuff*; it's called the Higgs Boson and we had done that with the Super Collider. And I thought, 'Wow, that's a really cool story.' Actually, the stuff's called the 'God particle.' And I thought, knowing how *closed-minded people are with my faith and thinking that that's gonna change who I am as a person &#8212; which it did* &#8212; and that that would also correlate into changing my guitar playing, which it didn't, I didn't wanna have a song called *'God Particle'*, because *every village has its idiots, and unfortunately for me, a bunch of them follow me on the Internet*.
> Because the whole theory of the super collider is atoms swirling into one another at millions of miles an hour, I guess. *I love the concept, I love the artwork that we have for this record* &#8212; it's the Hadron Collider.


Oh Dave. I love it when he talks. People follow you on the internet because you are _so entertaining, _broseph.






I can't believe anything could have been worse than Endgame. Fake-ass lens flares are so hot right now.


----------



## Goro923 (Apr 13, 2013)

Shawn 'Trigger-me-timbers' Drover doesn't know how to write an interesting drum part (possible) or Megadave won't let him throw in his own ideas (99.99999999% definite).

Broderick's solos are interesting enough, when he gets to play any.

Ellefson is happy just to be back in the band.

Mustaine thinks it's a grand idea to hire DAVID DRAIMAN to produce the album and help out with some songs wallbash:).


----------



## ilyti (Apr 15, 2013)

Goro923 said:


> Mustaine thinks it's a grand idea to hire DAVID DRAIMAN to produce the album and help out with some songs wallbash:).


----------



## brector (Apr 16, 2013)

ridner said:


> making a pouty face isn't metal



You beat me to it lol! Plus they are a little old to be posing like that haha

-Brian


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 21, 2013)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - MEGADETH: 'Super Collider' Title Track To Be Released This Week

The song was streamed on Full Metal Jackie's radio show.

Holy shit, it fucking sucked.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Apr 21, 2013)

haha, awesome. Cant wait to hear it


----------



## ShredWizard (Apr 21, 2013)

I dont know why Dave still has the delusion that megadeth will get a #1 hit somehow. It was an absolute miracle that they got to #2 in 1992. This track is pandering to an imaginary audience. I cant believe they would even try recording this....


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow, this single artwork actually looks pretty cool, way better than the current album artwork.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 21, 2013)

There's a link to the song in the Blabbermouth comments. If you didn't get to listen, it sounded like something that would be on Cryptic Writings or Risk.


----------



## wespaul (Apr 21, 2013)

I haven't listened to any Megadeth since The World Needs a Hero album. Did I miss anything good? Every time I see/hear him in the news, he's saying something incredibly stupid and it doesn't fill me with any desire to listen to anything he's done recently.

EDIT -- Holy smokes, I just listened to Super Collider. What the hell is this mid-tempo, 90s alternative rock crap? And that effect on his voice is annoying. Chris Poland and Marty Friedman have to be laughing their ass off at that solo, too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 21, 2013)

I thought United Abominations and Endgame were a step in the right direction, but then Thirteen came out and I lost some hope. After this, all hope is gone.


----------



## Joomis (Apr 21, 2013)

Thirteen certainly was not all that great in my opinion. Unfortunately as Mustaine has aged he has mellowed to where the music just doesn't have that edge of old.


----------



## trianglebutt (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks like the link to the song got taken down.  I still don't understand how they went from taking ten steps in the right direction with Endgame and then a million steps backward with 13 and probably this new album.... Endgame was actually a really solid album.


----------



## skeels (Apr 21, 2013)

viewpoints of the newspaper, but I kind of got used to reading it because of the puzzles in it  'cause *I love word puzzles; I like to enrich my word power*. And there was a story in there about how *they finally had identified the mass that goes around the molecules and stuff*; it's called the Higgs Boson and we had done that with the Super Collider. And I thought, 'Wow, that's a really cool story...


Yes, Dave, yes it is. So the new album is about molecules and stuff. Sweet.


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow, this is lame...

I hope Broderick gets his ass out of Megadeth sooner rather than later.


----------



## vanhendrix (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't mind it all that much, but it's clear as day from the chorus that despite the album cover, Dave has no idea what a super collider actually is.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Apr 22, 2013)

Super Collider Megadeth Free Songs Download.

This was another link that got posted that works for me. Song is not great, the chorus is especially terrible.... Really disappointed.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 22, 2013)

wespaul said:


> I haven't listened to any Megadeth since The World Needs a Hero album. Did I miss anything good? Every time I see/hear him in the news, he's saying something incredibly stupid and it doesn't fill me with any desire to listen to anything he's done recently.
> 
> EDIT -- Holy smokes, I just listened to Super Collider. What the hell is this mid-tempo, 90s alternative rock crap? And that effect on his voice is annoying. Chris Poland and Marty Friedman have to be laughing their ass off at that solo, too.



Personally, I thought United Abominations was a great album and it seems plenty of people enjoyed Endgame.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Apr 22, 2013)

I didn't really enjoy Thirteen and these new previews aren't doing much for me either. They're moving away from their thrash metal roots and going for more of a hard rock style anymore... IMO of course.

I'll stick to the older albums for now. I know they can impress me again, but they're currently moving in the wrong direction.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't mind them doing hard rock as long as it's good, like Youthanasia and Countdown, but this song is just bland and forgettable.


----------



## guitareben (Apr 22, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I thought United Abominations and Endgame were a step in the right direction, but then Thirteen came out and I lost some hope. After this, all hope is gone.



I'd say United Abominations was a really great album  And Endgame was ok ^^


Poor Chris Broderick


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 22, 2013)

Unless Chris gets a better offer from a different band or Dave gives him the boot he's probably in it for the long-haul. Neither are likely to happen because Megadeth is a big name, and I'm sure there aren't too many other guys willing to work with Dave at this point. Not to mention, the list of people who can play the solos written by all the previous guitarists in that band is pretty short.

It just stinks that such a talented guy is more or less stuck working with crazy old Mustaine. On the plus side, Megadeth probably pays the bills a lot better than Jag Panzer did. A man's gotta eat, I suppose.

I would be really interested in a CB solo album at some point.


----------



## Goro923 (Apr 22, 2013)

Megadeth - 'Super Collider' by Paddy RK on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## oracles (Apr 22, 2013)

If that title track is anything to go by, this might be the first Megadeth album I'll pass on. UA and Endgame were great, but 13 was definitely a "Risk" moment for the band. Hopefully the rest of the record picks up where Endgame left off.


----------



## dax21 (Apr 22, 2013)

Broderick is one of the best guitar players out there at the moment, if not the best, but I highly doubt his ability to actually write some listenable music.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Apr 22, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I thought United Abominations and Endgame were a step in the right direction, but then Thirteen came out and I lost some hope. After this, all hope is gone.



I agree.

However, this new song is ass. Hopefully the rest of the album is better... Who am I kidding... It will suck too. 

Now I see why they threw him out of Metallica.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 22, 2013)

Goro923 said:


> Megadeth - 'Super Collider' by Paddy RK on SoundCloud - Hear the world



Oh dear lord no


----------



## trianglebutt (Apr 22, 2013)

That chorus. What the fuck am I listening to?


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Apr 22, 2013)

what da fuck is this? Dave Mustaine, get yo shit together


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 22, 2013)

And now I remember why I haven't like anything Dave's put out in the last ten years (save the system has failed). 

That song was one of the most god awful pieces of musical trash that I've ever heard.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 22, 2013)

I really don't have faith in this album at all, given how the studio snippets AND that short snippet they showed a few weeks ago sounded.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 22, 2013)

Well, it's down now, so maybe even Dave doesn't want it to be heard 

(yeah yeah i know it's just copyright stuff)


----------



## Black Mamba (Apr 22, 2013)

Obviously not my favorite Megadeth song, but I'm going to be optimistic and hope the rest of the album features Chris more.


----------



## Key_Maker (Apr 23, 2013)

Imho Megadave still has potential to make one awsome record, but needs to hire a drummer, Drover is boring and flat as hell. TSHF has one of the best drumming interpretation in metal ever for me.


----------



## DLG (Apr 23, 2013)

song is Risk-level bad


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Apr 23, 2013)

Dave best stop worrying about including his religious views in his music... and just worry about writting good music. Dave doesn't believe in evolution... fine. But I think we all can agree this song sounds like ass. No debate needed.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Apr 23, 2013)

DLG said:


> song is Risk-level bad



Actually, that's an insult to Risk.


----------



## Goro923 (Apr 23, 2013)

Someone should show Dave these:





I think he's selectively removed a lot of stuff from that period from his brain.


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 23, 2013)

Goro923 said:


> Someone should show Dave these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, Dave actually looks and sounds like a normal human being. I believe he was pretty clean (off drugs) at that time, correct? I have a hard time believing he could come across as impartial today with anything political .

Born-again Christian Mustaine is just a burned out crazy man.


----------



## wespaul (Apr 23, 2013)

Goro923 said:


> Someone should show Dave these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That first video is awesome. Dave is actually acting like a concerned, rational human being. Plus all the badass clips of Megadeth tracks from Peace Sells up to the Symphony of Destruction album is so full of win. They played a snippet of "Skin o' my Teeth" and I immediately started bobbing my head --that dude used to write some badass riffs. I feel so sad hearing the shit that's out now.


----------



## Goro923 (Apr 25, 2013)

Unfortunately, the better sound quality doesn't help in the slightest.


----------



## Splinterhead (Apr 25, 2013)

My mom always says "if you don't have anything nice to say...then don't say anything". Well I'm gonna keep quiet.


----------



## mike90t09 (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes! My god that was awful. What are they trying to sound like AC/DC now?


----------



## Goro923 (Apr 25, 2013)

For the record, I like a lot of Megadeth's slower/hard rockier/made for radio songs. Because they're good songs. This is not.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 25, 2013)

Goro923 said:


> Unfortunately, the better sound quality doesn't help in the slightest.




Yeah... That was pretty bad for Megadeth. 

I really thought everyone was overreacting. But nope. 

For some reason I feel like David Coverdale should be singing over this music and not Dave Mustaine? 

I really, really, really, really hope this is the only flaw on this album.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 25, 2013)

Goro923 said:


> For the record, I like a lot of Megadeth's slower/hard rockier/made for radio songs. Because they're good songs. This is not.



As a fan of Youthanasia, +1 to this.


----------



## Goro923 (Apr 25, 2013)

^^Yeah, I was mainly referring to Youthanasia and select tracks from Cryptic Writings.

Apparently Dave forgot the lesson he should have learned from Risk.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 25, 2013)

Yup. Unlike most people, I love the song Trust. As well as She-wolf and Vortex. 

And this song is probably on par with Crush 'Em...


----------



## DLG (Apr 25, 2013)

omg just found this   

call it a day, dave


----------



## wankerness (Apr 25, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup. Unlike most people, I love the song Trust. As well as She-wolf and Vortex.
> 
> And this song is probably on par with Crush 'Em...



I listened to Cryptic Writings as much as RIP/CTE when I was in middle school  I have a ton of fondness for it. I don't dislike anything on it.


----------



## DLG (Apr 25, 2013)

wankerness said:


> I listened to Cryptic Writings as much as RIP/CTE when I was in middle school  I have a ton of fondness for it. I don't dislike anything on it.



have cool, will travel?


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Apr 25, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup. Unlike most people, I love the song Trust. As well as She-wolf and Vortex.
> 
> And this song is probably on par with Crush 'Em...



I still jam on the riffs in Vortex, love that song! I liked trust and she-wolf too, but that was about it on CW.


----------



## DLG (Apr 25, 2013)

the intro riff of Vortex is killer


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 25, 2013)

DLG said:


> omg just found this
> 
> call it a day, dave


I saw Megadeth last summer. I would have been better off with an 80's metal cover band at some seedy biker bar busting out Symphony of Destruction and Peace Sells for a minute.


----------



## MicrobeSS (Apr 25, 2013)

DLG said:


> omg just found this
> 
> call it a day, dave




That was abysmal.


----------



## Goro923 (Apr 25, 2013)

What I find (almost) more astonishing than his vocals is the fact that he can sing those lyrics and keep a straight face.


----------



## DXL (Apr 25, 2013)

DLG said:


> omg just found this
> 
> call it a day, dave



i've seen a lot of videos of him singing like this, thank God he never did that at a concert I saw of them so far, even though i brace myself before each one


----------



## Goro923 (Apr 25, 2013)

DXL said:


> thank God



Thank Dave, now he _actually_ talks to him every day.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 25, 2013)

DLG said:


> have cool, will travel?



Nope, the pre-chorus was cool.  The worst song is probably Use the Man but I like the weird string break and outro on that. Or maybe Sin, that one's pretty meh.


----------



## wespaul (Apr 25, 2013)

DLG said:


> omg just found this
> 
> call it a day, dave




hahahahahahaha

this sounds like one of those "shred" videos, except for singers...there's no way this is real, it _has_ to have been dubbed in


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 26, 2013)

He sounds like Gnarles Barkley.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Apr 26, 2013)

DLG said:


> omg just found this
> 
> call it a day, dave




Every time I hear that bloody awful 'intro' I just think that he's reminding himself how the riff goes, it's terrible. Phenomenal song though, shite performance.


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 26, 2013)

I was wise enough to quit Megadeth after Endgame. Yikes.


----------



## DLG (Apr 26, 2013)

wankerness said:


> Nope, the pre-chorus was cool.  The worst song is probably Use the Man but I like the weird string break and outro on that. Or maybe Sin, that one's pretty meh.



I skip over "I'll Get Even" as well. 

still like the album overall though.


----------



## guitareben (Apr 26, 2013)

Key_Maker said:


> Imho Megadave still has potential to make one awsome record, but needs to hire a drummer, Drover is boring and flat as hell. TSHF has one of the best drumming interpretation in metal ever for me.



Well... yea, that was Vinnie Colaiuta  But I agree, Drover is really dull...


----------



## Kwirk (Apr 26, 2013)

Goro923 said:


> ^^Yeah, I was mainly referring to Youthanasia and select tracks from Cryptic Writings.
> 
> Apparently Dave forgot the lesseon he should have learned from Risk.


Youth is one of my favorite Megadeth albums. Cryptic was good too, but honestly it sounded like they were trying too hard to do their version of Load/ReLoad. 

But yeah, new song is pretty weak.


----------



## Black Mamba (May 18, 2013)

Pardon the bump, but here's a new song:


----------



## ilyti (May 18, 2013)

I listened to it but now I don't remember it. Except that Shawn Drover can't do swing feel very well...


----------



## DXL (May 19, 2013)

so far it just sounds like this is going to be a speed metal album instead of thrash


----------



## Kwirk (May 19, 2013)

If the rest of the album (aside from the title track) is as good as Kingmaker, I'll be happy.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 20, 2013)

ilyti said:


> Except that Shawn Drover can't make an outstanding performance to save his life...


 
Fixed. 

Aside from Megadave's shennanigans and cliches, Shawn Drover really is the weakest member of Megadeth. Absoulte snoozefest and downright boring, especially considering some of the great predecessors that sat on the Deth drumstool.

Kinda makes you think, what would have happened if Gar Samuelson didn't go on his obsessive heroin love affair...


----------



## chopeth85 (May 21, 2013)

it's a typical megadeth song...i prefer the previous single but i know all the old fans will prefer this ^^


----------



## ilyti (May 25, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Kinda makes you think, what would have happened if Gar Samuelson didn't go on his obsessive heroin love affair...


Dave would have fired him at some point anyway. Megadeth has always been a revolving door band of hired guns - guys who do what they're told and don't complain, and can take Dave's abuse. And if they DO complain (or do more drugs than Dave), they get fired. Chris Broderick isn't _completely_ fed up yet, but I think that will happen after 1 more album, and he'll just quit. Same happened with Glen Drover, he quit because he was sick of it, but was cool enough NOT to say that at to the media at the time.

And that's also why Shawn Drover will stick around in Megadeth for a LONG time. It's the first and only band he's ever really been in (except the small band with his brother, but I don't think that counts), so he's THRILLED to be able to make a living on this, and has absolutely no frame of reference for what it means to be in a "real" band, where every member has a say in what goes on. So to Dave, I guess he's figured out he doesn't need someone as good as Gar or Nick Menza or Jimmy DeGrasso, as long as they can keep a beat and are grateful for their job.

ANYWAY, I'm thinking about this because I watched Rude Awakening yesterday, that's still a good DVD. What's Al Pitrelli doing these days?


----------



## WestOfSeven (May 25, 2013)

The crowd seems to go silent after dave starts singing in that hangar 18 live vid haha


----------



## Rock4ever (May 30, 2013)

I've heard the whole album, and it's really, really terrible. It falls somewhere in between TWNAH and Risk...but somewhere closer to the latter.


----------



## Black Mamba (May 30, 2013)

Rock4ever said:


> I've heard the whole album, and it's really, really terrible. It falls somewhere in between TWNAH and Risk...but somewhere closer to the latter.


 
Where did you hear it? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Rock4ever (May 30, 2013)

It's leaked, so it's out there, if you know how to find that stuff.


----------



## wankerness (May 30, 2013)

Yuck, even another Risk would be preferable to TWNAH, anything compared to that is a must-avoid in my book. I'll probably only hear this album through people posting youtube links with barf emoticons on this site.


----------



## Goro923 (May 30, 2013)

BURN BABY BURN


----------



## Icecold (May 30, 2013)

I remember reading through Mustaine's biography and how he blamed everyone else for what happened with Risk.... welp, turns out he did want radio rock all along. This isn't experimenting anymore, it just feels like the Metal version of The Producers.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 30, 2013)

I've heard the clips, and I have to admit, I like the Cold Sweat cover quite a bit.

Everything else... "Meh"gadeth.


----------



## ilyti (Jun 3, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've heard the clips, and I have to admit, I like the Cold Sweat cover quite a bit.


----------



## wespaul (Jun 4, 2013)

ilyti said:


>


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 4, 2013)

ilyti said:


> wut



Vocals were shit, but the rest of the song was good.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Jun 4, 2013)

I've heard they're doing a signing in a London HMV before a show and are only signing copies of the new album no other albums or merchandise. 

What an utter knob, Broderick should quit while he's got the chance.


----------



## noise in my mind (Jun 4, 2013)

the single "super collider" starts off decent, some neat little solos to kick things off, but it just doesn't really break any threshold of emotion for me, it's just very "meh" common denominator hard rock stuff. just my 2 cents


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok, just listened to the album. It's not bad, but it's not great either. It's just like background music to me... Oh well, I'd thought they'd turned a corner with Endgame...guess not.

Is the tapping lick in Cold Sweat straight out of One?


----------



## Judge_Dredd (Jun 4, 2013)

I've got the album. Had to have it as a Megadeth fan (it's also signed by the band members  ). I like it. But it's not their best imo. But I really like it. 

I've got the edition with the 2 bonus tracks + CTE live. 
Built for war is nice. But I can't help but think of Chuck Billy when he shouts BUILT FOR WAR, WHAT DO YOU THINK YOUR FISTS ARE FOAAAARRRR!!!
I also like the main riff of Dance in the Rain and the ''banjo'' in The blackest crow. 
Don't turn your back has some nice riffs and of course Cold Sweat is great too.
The think I like the least is Dave's vocal work. Sounds a bit dull sometimes. It's not that I don't like his voice. But I don't know. Not very creative and repetitive.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 4, 2013)

I feel bad for Chris Broderick being wasted on this clusterf*ck of a band...


----------



## Black Mamba (Jun 4, 2013)

Overall I like the album, I just wish Broderick was featured more.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jun 4, 2013)

I just Dave has his buddy Alex Jones do a guest vocal performance with one of his signature Ric Flair-esque "Whoooo".


----------



## StevenC (Jun 4, 2013)

Somehow Dave managed to write a worse album than Thirteen.



TheShreddinHand said:


> Is the tapping lick in Cold Sweat straight out of One?



I'm not sure if you're kidding. You've got to be, right?


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 4, 2013)

StevenC said:


> Somehow Dave managed to write a worse album than Thirteen.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you're kidding. You've got to be, right?



I've never heard the original so not sure if Metallica ripped it from Thin Lizzy, but listen to 43:30 where all the instruments cut out:


----------



## StevenC (Jun 4, 2013)

It's in the original.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 4, 2013)

TheShreddinHand said:


> I've never heard the original so not sure if Metallica ripped it from Thin Lizzy, but listen to 43:30 where all the instruments cut out:




Kirk Hammett ripped off John Sykes.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 5, 2013)

I like it. I don't love it, but I don't think it is a bad album. I wish Dave would have spent a bit more time writing lyrics, because a lot of them are pretty sub-standard (especially Burn). Its good to hear that Chris is still playing monster solos, but I wish he had a few more minutes to shine. Plus, if you are going to have duel shredding sections - make them last a bit longer! I know you aren't gonna win a head hunting contest, Dave - but come on!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 5, 2013)

StevenC said:


> It's in the original.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kirk Hammett ripped off John Sykes.




Definitely hadn't heard the original, thanks guys. Wow, KH ripped it indeed!


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 5, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> I feel bad for Chris Broderick being wasted on this clusterf*ck of a band...


Agreed. I was happy when he first joined because I thought he would do some really kickass work in this band. Endgame came out and was pretty good, so things were looking uphill. 

Aaaaaaand now we're here


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 5, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> Agreed. I was happy when he first joined because I thought he would do some really kickass work in this band. Endgame came out and was pretty good, so things were looking uphill.
> 
> Aaaaaaand now we're here



I want to hear more Chris as well. He is a heck of a player. But Dave is not the kind of guy that is going to let Megadeth become a showpiece for anyone else but himself. Chris is there to fill a role, earn a (huge) paycheck, and collect all the endorsements that come his way courtesy of the popularity of Megadeth. Its not a bad place to be when you really look at it - and for a player of his ability, its not even a challenge (sick!). 

I guess we are here because _this_ is where Dave wants to be... Its sad, because when Shawn and Chris did contribute to songwriting, they rocked. *Built For War* is one of the stronger tracks. Either this is the only track they brought to the table or Dave bumped their other ideas out the door and down the road.


----------



## trianglebutt (Jun 5, 2013)

I have to admit that Beginning of Sorrow has some really sweet riffs.

EDIT: I also think that Johnny K could be part of the reason for the direction of these latest albums, he's no where near the producer Sneap is. I feel like Sneap would have definitely called out Mustaine on a lot of the shit that's on this record. In fact maybe that's why Mustaine went with Johnny K, he probably just let Mustaine do his thing.


----------



## MicrobeSS (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## AdamMaz (Jun 7, 2013)

noise in my mind said:


> the *album* "super collider" starts off decent, some neat little solos to kick things off, but it just doesn't really break any threshold of emotion for me, it's just very "meh" common denominator hard rock stuff. just my 2 cents


I fixed that for you.


----------



## Drowner (Jun 7, 2013)

I loved everything up to and including Cryptic Writings, and have given each album since a chance, but nothing has survived more than a couple spins.


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Jun 7, 2013)

Dave Mustaine said:


> Built for war; what do you think you're fists are for?!



For grabbing stuff, Dave.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey guys, first off, I want to apologize for being so nit-picky about useless and trivial stuff. I didn't want to start another thread as this pertains to the Megadeth album in question. Here goes...

On the inside of the C.D. case for "Super collider", there is a photo of the band, minus drummer, Shawn Drover, standing inside the particle accelerator tunnel. Dave Mustaine is standing on the bottom, Chris Broderick on the middle right and Dave Ellefson is at the top left. Maybe he's well hidden, I'm really blind or he's not in the pic at all but does anyone here know if Shawn Drover is in the pic or not?????  If he is in the pic, can you tell me where he is standing?


----------



## ArrowHead (Jun 9, 2013)

ArtDecade said:


> I guess we are here because _this_ is where Dave wants to be... Its sad, because when Shawn and Chris did contribute to songwriting, they rocked.




Yup. Dave's made no qualms over the last 15+ years that his idea of success would be writing great POP songs and getting radio play. He doesn't care his legacy is thrash metal, in fact he seems to resent it.

My question is, knowing this, WHY DID I BLINDLY DROP MONEY AND BUY THIS ALBUM ANYWAY? Regrettable decision, and I thought 13 and Endgame were both pretty strong offerings. 

Now my question is - when will Dave be joining Cynic to make a vagina rock supergroup?


----------



## wankerness (Jun 9, 2013)

ArrowHead said:


> Now my question is - when will Dave be joining Cynic to make a vagina rock supergroup?



wut


----------



## ArrowHead (Jun 9, 2013)

wankerness said:


> wut



Established/iconic metal names that would rather do ANYTHING but release more metal albums.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Jun 11, 2013)

So how bad is it?


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 11, 2013)

I like a lot of it. There is some mediocre material on here, but for the most part its a solid record. I don't mind when Dave decides to experiment with different ideas. Sometimes he comes up with a winner. Plus, its Megadeth and I'd rather they continue to record than hang it up!


----------

